# Optimum Car Wash Review



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I don't have any pics sorry guys anyway first of all in the bottle it smells like those pear drops sweeties but with a slight chemical hint.I followed the instructions and used one oz per gallon of water and what it produced was great a very foamy very lubricated wash it made the wash mitt glide over the paint which gave me great confidence while washing and the wash solution didn't seem to die down either like most other shampoos all it needed was a little shake of the wash mitt and it came alive with most other shampoos I find you need to put the PW lance in to get it going again but not with this.
My car was not very dirty but it cleans very well and leaves a nice finish and it rinsed easily.
So over all I am very impressed with it its the best shampoo I have used to date and I will be getting the larger bottle you can get it from www.DetailedObsession.co.uk and www.Motorgeek.co.uk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bump:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

nice one Ross

not sure I'll try it as I love ONR so much (did you know that :lol but glad you liked it. Have you tried the 1z Perls shampoo BTW? Thats is supposed to be a very high quality shampoo and had a bit of a cult following on here a while back...loads of old threads on it


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Not yet I am so happy with the Optimum I am unlikely to be buying any other shampoo.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Not yet I am so happy with the Optimum I am unlikely to be buying any other shampoo.


quote noted and wll be wheeled out when your next 'new' shampoo reciew comes out 

It really impressed you that much, as a shampoo addict?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks like I need to put an Optimum order in with Gaz 

I may even try some ONR


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Looks like I need to put an Optimum order in with Gaz
> 
> I may even try some ONR


you'll be kicked out of the foam and PW club :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> quote noted and wll be wheeled out when your next 'new' shampoo reciew comes out
> 
> It really impressed you that much, as a shampoo addict?


Yip it looks like my shampoo buying days are over.....................mabey:lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Looks like I need to put an Optimum order in with Gaz
> 
> I may even try some ONR


IMO Russ the Optimum car wash spanks DG 901 but dont get me wrong 901 is great but the optimum wins it for me.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

A little update I have found 28 ml of it to 10 liters still gives a very good wash solution.


----------



## supercharged (Feb 1, 2008)

It's a pretty nice shampoo, I like it. It even looks like snow, try washing your car with a foam gun (not foam cannon, but foam gun), foam it up using Optimum Shampoo, and then wash your car with it...When you are done and rinse it off, notice how much foam you have...And it will stay there for the next 24 hours or so I seen... Makes it hard rinsing it off your wash mitt (Z sponge in my case). But I like it, I have a gallon of it.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Yip I am going to get a gallon it makes the wash mitt feel like silk and glides over without any problems.


----------



## Bunky (Feb 1, 2008)

RosswithaOCD said:


> IMO Russ the Optimum car wash spanks DG 901 but dont get me wrong 901 is great but the optimum wins it for me.


What characteristic do you like that DG901 does not have? Lubricity, rinsing ease, drying ease, suds, smell. after wash shine, etc?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Bunky said:


> What characteristic do you like that DG901 does not have? Lubricity, rinsing ease, drying ease, suds, smell. after wash shine, etc?


901 is similar to Optimum but Optimum is much better IMO its much more slick and the foam lasts hours.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

OK - tried my sample now (thanks Ross :thumb

I have to agree this is a superb shampoo. 30ml into 10L and while I got very little foam as I added the shampoo after putting the water in, by the time I had squeezed a sponge in it a few times it was FULL of fine foam.

In use, its very well lubricated in feel, and the sponge just glided over the paint despite no pre-rinse. Cleaned well, and although the car wasnt very dirty, it had a lot of bugs on and these came off very easily. Made light work of a couple of weeks of brake dust on my rims with just a light wipe over with the Vikan soft brush. Using the bigger brush I gave each wheel arch a light brush over for maybe 10 seconds each and they came up really clean as well. Rinsed off cleanly and easily, although as it does foam a lot there was some foam that was hard to get around the front grill etc. Finish left was superb :thumb:

Only issue was I have TOTALLY lost the love of washing a car with a hose and bucket  If I never have to chase round the car rinsing, and trying to stop water spotting in the sun, then it I will be a very happy guy. As a result I just cant see myself using this instead of ONR. Even if a car is absolutely filthy I'll just rinse it off first and then go to ONR...otherwise this is right up there with Dodo BTBM as the best shampoo I've used.

Thanks again Ross - great find IMHO.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Thanks Damon I will need to try ONR but I cant get away from the Optimum shampoo its really good and I like washing although I have a bottle of Sonus shampoo to try:lol:


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

My Gold Class will be coming to an end soon, so I will be looking at trying out a new shampoo too. I think I might give this one a go. Thanks for the recommendation.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

isherdholi said:


> My Gold Class will be coming to an end soon, so I will be looking at trying out a new shampoo too. I think I might give this one a go. Thanks for the recommendation.


Please do :thumb: its really really good


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I totally recommend it too. Best shampoo I have ever used


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

you all need to try the Ultima shampoo as well. Sadly its not stocked by anyone over here, but if you like suds its the dogs. It only comes in small bottles so isnt a cheap option, but is also very good...


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Whats UPGP Damon? I see it mentioned a lot..


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Whats UPGP Damon? I see it mentioned a lot..


exactly the same as Opti-Seal but a slightly different look - a little more blingy and P21S like, and after 3 layers it suddenly gets very wet looking. I also think its probably THE slickest finish I have ever felt, and is even better than Zaino for that. It was the first WOWA product I used. Only get it at Autopia and recently Autogeek IIRC.

I'll try and did out some pics - I did a thread in the showroom ages ago....I really really like it and almost ditched everything way back in mid 2007 when I first got it 

Here you go....just realised I moved all the original pics though 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=44676&highlight=upgp

I think perhaps the best my Saab ever looked was a few layers of UPGP topped with Z-8 :argie:

If you make it down you can try it out for yourself


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

Hi Guys,

First post on here, so please be gentle....

Just tried my Optimum Car Shampoo this morning (on 3 different cars!) and have also found it to be excellent. I have previously been using Duragloss 901, which was streets ahead of anything else I've sampled, but the Optimum is easily as good, if not better. 

Plenty of nice foam, pleasant scent, rinsed well and cleaned everything with a bright and sharp finish, very impressed. Its just as well I'm impressed really, as went for the full gallon on RosswithaOCD's recommendation, as he seems to be the resident shampoo-meister!!

Also tried the instant detailer & gloss enhancer - Mega stuff !!

I reckon Optimum's UK sales will go through the roof in 2009!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Shampoo-meister I like lol


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I don't have any pics sorry guys anyway first of all in the bottle it smells like those pear drops sweeties but with a slight chemical hint.I followed the instructions and used one oz per gallon of water and what it produced was great a very foamy very lubricated wash it made the wash mitt glide over the paint which gave me great confidence while washing and the wash solution didn't seem to die down either like most other shampoos all it needed was a little shake of the wash mitt and it came alive with most other shampoos I find you need to put the PW lance in to get it going again but not with this.
> My car was not very dirty but it cleans very well and leaves a nice finish and it rinsed easily.
> So over all I am very impressed with it its the best shampoo I have used to date and I will be getting the larger bottle you can get it from www.DetailedObsession.co.uk and www.Motorgeek.co.uk


Any comparison with Duragloss ???
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Any comparison with Duragloss ???
> :thumb:


Its better IMO


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I'm a long term Duragloss fan too (I have 2 gallons of it!) and I do prefer the Optimum.

The only niggle I have, is that it seems to dry on the paint quite quickly and can leave streaking behind, but this is easily sorted with a QD or rinse over.


----------



## bruceyboy (Apr 23, 2009)

I really like the Duragloss also, but the Optimum seems to leave a sharper finish and deals with bugs and bird poop easier. The Duragloss smells better, but I doubt that will win many wars with the hardcore detailing fraternity!!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I find Optimum to preform better than 901 Optimum just pips it for being a tad more lubricated.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I find Optimum to preform better than 901 Optimum just pips it for being a tad more lubricated.


Oh blimey a competitor for 901 !!!.
So differences please guys ????
Looks as if I'l be spending a few bob this week :wall:
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> Oh blimey a competitor for 901 !!!.
> So differences please guys ????
> Looks as if I'l be spending a few bob this week :wall:
> :thumb:


Optimum is slightly more lubricated,it keeps foaming and foaming,wash media feels more lubricated not that I am saying 901 is a bad shampoo its not I just like Optimum more.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Optimum is slightly more lubricated,it keeps foaming and foaming,wash media feels more lubricated not that I am saying 901 is a bad shampoo its not I just like Optimum more.


Thanks Ross. I think Detailed Obsession will be hearing from me this week !
May even go for some of their QD too, my CK QS and FK425 are running low. What do you think of their QD?
Cheers Pal
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I have never tried the QD which one are you talking about?You wont be disapointed with the Optimum.


----------



## wyliss (Feb 9, 2007)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I have never tried the QD which one are you talking about?You wont be disapointed with the Optimum.


This one http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=221
:thumb:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Oohh that one yeah I have read thats very good.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dibbs26 said:


> This one http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=23&products_id=221
> :thumb:


its excellent - very very slick, lovely gloss and I'm told adds a little short term protection as well. In the 32oz form it dilutes to 1 full gallon of QD as well


----------



## dannyd2134 (Jan 2, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> Optimum is slightly more lubricated,it keeps foaming and foaming,wash media feels more lubricated not that I am saying 901 is a bad shampoo its not I just like Optimum more.


How would you compare this with poor boys super slick and suds?

As i really like the poor boys SSS, it foams and lubricates quite well i've found.


----------



## hovy/// (Apr 21, 2009)

RosswithaOCD said:


> I don't have any pics sorry guys anyway first of all in the bottle it smells like those pear drops sweeties but with a slight chemical hint.I followed the instructions and used one oz per gallon of water and what it produced was great a very foamy very lubricated wash it made the wash mitt glide over the paint which gave me great confidence while washing and the wash solution didn't seem to die down either like most other shampoos all it needed was a little shake of the wash mitt and it came alive with most other shampoos I find you need to put the PW lance in to get it going again but not with this.
> My car was not very dirty but it cleans very well and leaves a nice finish and it rinsed easily.
> So over all I am very impressed with it its the best shampoo I have used to date and I will be getting the larger bottle you can get it from www.DetailedObsession.co.uk and www.Motorgeek.co.uk


Ross,

Don't mean to be a pickle but aren't there other car shampoos that do what this does? How else is it really different? Any particular aspect?

Thanks!


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

hovy/// said:


> Ross,
> 
> Don't mean to be a pickle but aren't there other car shampoos that do what this does? How else is it really different? Any particular aspect?
> 
> Thanks!


Duragloss 901 is fairly similar but I just find Optimum to preform better.


----------



## Detailed Obsession (Mar 2, 2006)

Hovy - i know where you're coming from but believe me, they're all different! I personally test all the products on my site (so that's a fair few shampoos) along with all the ones i don't stock as well. Some are similar to each other, but all have differences and perform differently, and some perform differently on different paints etc.

Gareth


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

how do you rate the optimum shampoo Gareth?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

its very good - like 901 but more slick feeling with less product used. Cleans and rinses really well.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> its very good - like 901 but more slick feeling with less product used. Cleans and rinses really well.


ive used it BP - LOVE IT, just wanted to know what Gareths opinion is of it..


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

where is the cheapest place to buy this shampoo ? Including postage


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

AllyArctic300 said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy this shampoo ? Including postage


From Gareth or Ron at www.motorgeek.co.uk


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Looks like a major disappointment seems Ron at Motorgeek seems to have dropped the OCW which has me almost crying:lol: because I was going to be ordering a gallon of it as my main shampoo but Gareth at Detailed Obsession has liters of it phew:lol:


----------



## magicone (Jan 14, 2008)

Can I just say thanks to Bigpikle for recommending this product for me. Used it this weekend for the first time and LOVE IT! My car was covered in tree SAP and one wash with ONR and the car was shiney again. I was a bit sceptical at first due to the fact you only use one bucket but I am amazed at the results! It will definately save me time over the summer months.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

AllyArctic300 said:


> where is the cheapest place to buy this shampoo ? Including postage


http://www.detailedobsession.com/catalog/product_info.php?cPath=21&products_id=212

:thumb:


----------

